# Arnold didn't look as buff in the last T3 movie...



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

Remember when at the opening scene he walked naked? He didn't look as buff, more like lean or cut. Is this probably because he hasn't cycled in years? Do you think he still cycles? He just does not look as pumped.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2011)

With age comes deteriorating muscle loss. However, new studies have shown (duh) that with increased test levels, this can be circumvented to a point. 
Hmmmm perhaps he should cycle for T5?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 11, 2011)

Arnold is old but still better than 99.9% of guys his age. Still more lean mass than 99% of guys in their 20's and 30's since so many want to fit in their abercombie and fitch "muscle" shirts. 

wtf do they put "muscle" on the inside of the shirts? I saw that and thought "yeah shirts cut especially for big guys!" try it on, big mistake, I had to get one of the clerks to help me peel the "2XL" shirt off my arm it was like a very skinny boa constrictor was trying to swallow both my arms. I seriously looked like Tommy Boy when the flotation device inflates around his neck:






YouTube Video















YouTube Video











what the hell are we saying? Arnold will never be old! I won't accept it!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> With age comes deteriorating muscle loss. However, new studies have shown (duh) that with increased test levels, this can be circumvented to a point.
> Hmmmm perhaps he should cycle for T5?


 
muscle loss can be significantly slowed (not halted) by continued training as well which I am sure Arnold has kept up with except maybe when recovering from his heart surgery.

I know some beasts that are pushing 70 but they hit it hard still at least 2-3 times a week.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 11, 2011)

Arnold is a god he can look however the fuck he wants


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> Remember when at the opening scene he walked naked? He didn't look as buff, more like lean or cut. Is this probably because he hasn't cycled in years? Do you think he still cycles? He just does not look as pumped.



Terminator was 1984 while T3 was _2003_. What will _you _look like nearly 20 years from now?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Arnold is a god he can look however the fuck he wants



^^^This
I'm sure if he wanted to, he could transform and look freaking killer in the Expandables 2. Dude has the genetics for it.


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 11, 2011)

Arnold was about mid 50's. I hope to be in that kind of shape at that age.


----------



## markeemark85 (Nov 11, 2011)

Most likely because he's old,out of shape and out of gas..Arnold at 64 yrs old..


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> Most likely because he's old,*out of shape and out of gas*..Arnold at 64 yrs old..



Only relative to his younger self. Look at other 64-year-olds and tell me they look as fit as the guy wearing the ball cap right below.







Granted, Arnie should say no to the bikini briefs at this point, but he has a reasonable build for someone his age, imo.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 11, 2011)

He probably wears the speedos because of his foreign heritage. Freaking Rod Stewart and Gerard Depardieu have been seen in them also.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 11, 2011)

djlance said:


> He *probably wears the speedos because of his foreign heritage.* Freaking Rod Stewart and Gerard Depardieu have been seen in them also.



Always figured it was simply out of habit. Hey, he can wear whatever he wants to wear, right?

And he's definitely in better shape than Depardieu.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

aids


----------



## banker23 (Nov 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Only relative to his younger self. Look at other 64-year-olds and tell me they look as fit as the guy wearing the ball cap right below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I still don't believe those later pics are unaltered either. His arms never look that skinny even now.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

i'd still hit it.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I still don't believe those later pics are  unaltered either. His arms never look that skinny even now.



That's true, too. People can do incredible things with Photoshop, etc.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 12, 2011)

His reaction if he saw this thread....


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> Remember when at the opening scene he walked naked? He didn't look as buff, more like lean or cut. Is this probably because he hasn't cycled in years? *Do you think he still cycles?* He just does not look as pumped.



I'll guess that he doesn't do anything like that. No hormone therapy at all or juicing of any kind. Although with a bajillion dollars and _a bajillion times ten_ contacts in all areas of life???medicine, politics, sports, finance???Arnold could do anything he wanted to without much effort.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

lol  Awesome! Name the movie...



djlance said:


> His reaction if he saw this thread....


----------



## Curt James (Nov 12, 2011)

*djlance*, your post inspired a new thread: *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/147569-name-arnold-movie-thread.html*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahaha awesome! At least I have done something constructive with my 711 posts


----------



## banker23 (Nov 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lol  Awesome! Name the movie...


 
I'll name the movie and the scene! right before he rips a punks still beating heart out of his chest in T1 (and then takes his buddy's clothes)

(do wish he'd die his hair closer to his natural color though instead of that orangish thing..looks like he is copping ken waller's hair-do. He'd look more like himself either natural grey , white, salt n pepper whatever or if he must dye go back to what he came up with dirty blondish brownish)


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 13, 2011)

BUCKY said:


> Remember when at the opening scene he walked naked? He didn't look as buff, more like lean or cut. Is this probably because he hasn't cycled in years? Do you think he still cycles? He just does not look as pumped.



are you kidding?


----------

